# HD Desktop Train Pack



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

THIS IS MADE FOR WINDOWS 7 (Win XP/Vista will work except the picture's won't change by itself every 30 min.)
-------------

This is a Windows 7 HD Desktop Train Pack I made using random HD pictures from around Google. I will release a new pack every month. (If this pack is successful.)

-------------
Download:http://www.mediafire.com/?em8a6qaguq8go6f 
View the Photos here http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n375/bartboyevan/Train HD/
-------------​Installation

First download the Pack.rar
Save it to a safe location (Desktop)
Right-Click and "Extract Here"
Right-Click your desktop and "Personalize"
Then click "Desktop Background" at the bottom.
A screen will appear with a bunch of photos.
Click browse and select the "Train Wallpaper HD"
Again more photos will appear. Make sure there all checked.
Go to the bottom where the options fill, fit, stretch, etc...
Make sure it's set to fill. (Unless you want a border on it fit works just as good.)
Click "Save Changes" and your done.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Evan,

You know I love your signature photo, so I'm guessing you have some good stuff in the collection. That said, perhaps you post some sample pics (or a link) here, so that people here can get a sense of what's in the collection, before committing to a download?

(Also, do be careful about photo proprietary rights and copyright rights when bundling Google images into a package like this. I'm no lawyer, but you should make sure your only bundling public domain stuff.)

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Could you also make it so people who still use XP or Vista can use it? You are limiting yourself by makeing it so only the newest gen operateing system can operate it, which I will be upgradeding to when I have the money for a new super computer but that's a long time to wait to see just pictures.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey GC,

Sidebar ...

I bought a tricked-out laptop with W7 a few months back ... thought I'd be thrilled with the flip from XP. Well ...

Big disappointment on my end ... too many of my XP applications won't run on W7 ... part of that is the 64-bit setup, but still ... I've found the whole W7 thing frustrating. I'm sorry I made the jump away from XP.

My experience, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

TJ,

There is a place in tools in W7 I do believe where you can set it up to run certain things on a 32 bit set-up which is the cause of the non running issues. You might look at that and see if that works. A friend of mine has W7 and a lot of his games were for XP and in the manual somewhere it said how to set it up to run 32 bit programs on the 64 bit system, but hey who ever reads the manuals anyway right. :laugh:


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry guys. Here's a link with all the photos. I only have 10 on it now because that's the default. But I eventually will add more.
http://s337.photobucket.com/albums/n375/bartboyevan/Train HD/
-----------------------------------------------
Also these you can use them on Win XP/Vista except it doesn't automatically change every 30 min or so. You can only select one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Too bad they're not in a higher resolution. I have a 1920x1080 screen...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Too bad they're not in a higher resolution. I have a 1920x1080 screen...


Sorry... I could have a look around for a program to edit. I already tried Paint and GIMP but it just doesn't look HD. 

ANNOUNCEMENT: I AM ALSO CREATING ANOTHER PACK FOR THE MONTH OF MAY BECAUSE OF THIS SUCCESS!​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can't "edit" more resolution, it has to be there to start.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Well as I promised, I got the May Train HD pack. The installation steps are the same. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ofl5t7tigedheda

I am also wondering if people could send in HD photos of their layout. I would be pleased to make a HD Model Train Pack too.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking pics - thanks

I really like the Durango Silverton Line.jpg - I'd like to find something like that for my layout - anyone know what loco that is? In O and/or HO?


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm, I saw the loco somewhere. Forget what kind...


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

novice said:


> ...anyone know what loco that is? In O and/or HO?


Looks like a 4-4-0 wood burning steam loco.
They call them Jupiters.

Bachmann Jupiter 4-4-0 HO Train

HO-Bachmann-4-4-0-Jupiter-Steam-Locomotive​


----------

